# Dented Wheel Repairable?



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

A tire went flat on my car last year at the end of the season so I swapped my summer wheels on. I was lazy and only got around to looking at the tire today and noticed why it was flat; a large dent along the edge on the inside of the wheel. Can I bang this back into line with a hammer and expect it to remain reliable/hold a sear, can I bring it to a professional shop to repair, or should I order a new one (If I hadn't painted my wheels, this wouldn't be so annoying/time consuming)?









I have no idea how this happened. As you can tell, the tire's sidewall is thick as hell and it's on the inside of the wheel, maybe a control arm hit it?

Thanks.


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats not a bad fix, dismount the tire, heat the barrel and gently hammer/bend a little at a time until it is straight. The paint will be shot but you can save the wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

EDIT: I just noticed you're in Albany, I grew up in Menands. Small world.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

i dont have the tools to dismount the tire or heat the wheel, dont care about the paint really because they came painted and i painted them again with rustoleum and it's on the inside of the wheel. a friend of a friend runs the wheel shop so if its simple, hopefully i can get it done by giving the guy a 20.

im originally from long island but moved up to albany to go to suny and havent left yet

thanks


----------



## WOB16V (Feb 10, 2011)

I did fixed even worst before....i used two hammers..hold the tip of one hammer over the bent and hit it with the second hammer...you don't want to hit the rim directly.good luck


----------



## AutoTech1971 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've repaired worse with nothing more than a couple hammers. Take your time. Don't worry about dismounting the tire, just don't use heat. Most people don't have access to a strong enuff torch anyways.


----------

